# Skiff build



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Just started a CF16 skiff build for @Backcountry 16. Was able to get a little done today. All the frames in place. Hope to have it all cored and glassed by tomorrow night. Also laid up some hatches.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, slab ain't even dry n building a new boat...


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Hahaha


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Whatcha building him Travis? Give us some details.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It’s fully cored! About to put a precoat on the foam. Then I will fill with putty and glass a little later.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Fritz said:


> Whatcha building him Travis? Give us some details.


I hope it's a Conchfish 17.5!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It’s not! It’s an x-caliper on steroids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> It’s not! It’s an x-caliper on steroids.


Steroids are said to cause shrinkage!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I can’t afford anymore shrinkage!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Has some filling to do but all in all not too bad!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Boy are u fast building a one off!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Well I didn’t get around to glassing. The rain decided to come through. So I didn’t want to chance it raining. I plan to have it in primer by the weekend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You’ll be pumping them out two a month before you know it!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Haha that would be awesome!!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

How many boats does @Backcountry 16 need? Seems like he already had 5 boats built for himself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2019)

CodyW said:


> How many boats does @Backcountry 16 need? Seems like he already had 5 boats built for himself.


He only needs one more after this one to get it right! Once he has it, nothing else will appeal to him!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jbnc said:


> I hope it's a Conchfish 17.5!





CodyW said:


> How many boats does @Backcountry 16 need? Seems like he already had 5 boats built for himself.


Luckily for me Travis needs an ac in his house and that's what I do and I need (another boat) and that's what he does so it was a no brainier. In all seriousness he's ahead of schedule and sends me photos of all the progress anyone looking for a custom build should contact him.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for kind words @Backcountry 16 and @Boatbrains !! 

I’m afraid to get an AC, it might make me lazy or get behind on the build lol!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Travis Smith said:


> Thanks for kind words @Backcountry 16 and @Boatbrains !!
> 
> I’m afraid to get an AC, it might make me lazy or get behind on the build lol!


You'll definitely be chilling when I am done.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Oh I can’t wait!!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> View attachment 76762
> View attachment 76760


What weight is that biax?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

1208


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It’s halfway faired for the first round. 

Ready to flip by the weekend. I decided not to prime after fairing after talking with boatbrains. I will wait for the off gassing.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Travis; why the 1208? Will plain 12 oz biax not bond well to foam core?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2019)

msmith719 said:


> Travis; why the 1208? Will plain 12 oz biax not bond well to foam core?


I’m not Travis, but can answer the question. It is because he is using polyester resin this time. When using polyester/vinylester resins the csm on the ‘08 is needed to fill the weave/gaps/spaces in the cloth to maintain a good bond because this type resin shrinks as much as 3% when curing. And when doing a big layup like this, the ‘08 eliminates half the process instead of wetting out the csm, then laying down and wetting out the biax. You sorta get a two for one. The ‘08 is harder to work with though and on a project like this, one needs to be prepared... and Travis was.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

After fighting the rain all weekend. I was able to get a couple of things done. It will have a deck by the weekend, hopefully. 

View attachment 77744


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Awesome your build is moving fast and looks great. Are you going to wax/ release agent your deck mold or are you going to add packing tape to your deck surface before waxing as well To help it release, and Are you dropping hatches in or are you molding hatch and deck all in one. I am planning my deck build now, and I would love to see how you are going to do yours.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

I know, I know!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am getting excited Travis is kicking ass and sends me updates every day.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@Sethsawyer I use car wax. I put about 5 layers on it. Let it dry between coats. The hatches will be built in. They are in the picture. They are simply a 2x2 nicely sanded and all the corners rounded. Then inside of the hatch channel 2x2s are 1x2s laid flat. This creates your lip for your hatch lid to sit on. 

@Backcountry 16 I have been slacking this weekend. I didn’t get as much as I would’ve liked to get done. Today looks to be another wet one.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Travis Smith said:


> @Sethsawyer I use car wax. I put about 5 layers on it. Let it dry between coats. The hatches will be built in. They are in the picture. They are simply a 2x2 nicely sanded and all the corners rounded. Then inside of the hatch channel 2x2s are 1x2s laid flat. This creates your lip for your hatch lid to sit on.
> 
> @Backcountry 16 I have been slacking this weekend. I didn’t get as much as I would’ve liked to get done. Today looks to be another wet one.


You slack Haha that's funny.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Waxing this thing up... what a pain lol


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Travis Smith said:


> After fighting the rain all weekend. I was able to get a couple of things done. It will have a deck by the weekend, hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 77744
> View attachment 77746
> View attachment 77748


1 piece stringer system, looking good.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Core getting fitted!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Travis Smith said:


> Waxing this thing up... what a pain lol
> 
> View attachment 77858


Johnsons paste wax is much much easier to use on wood, and you dont need to clean between coats.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Well I had tubs of car wax sitting around waiting to be used!!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

All cored and ready for glass! We have had monsoons the past two days!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure if you mentioned it before, but if it's not a trade secret, what kind of core are you using for the hull and deck? Is it the Carbon core PE like BB was using?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yes it is! 

I am a huge fan of divinycell, however I did some test panels with both of them and CC blew divinycell out of the water. I will never go back to divinycell.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to know, I'm leaning that way for the next project.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone in Florida stock Carbon-core?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@Boatbrains ill let bb answer this. Super nice guy over in Tampa has it. Don’t get it from CC itself online. Took me two weeks to get it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> @Boatbrains ill let bb answer this. Super nice guy over in Tampa has it. Don’t get it from CC itself online. Took me two weeks to get it.


Anyone within reasonable driving distance to Tampa airport the place I get pretty much everything from is Fiberglass discount store! Give Jesus a call. If he don’t have something in stock, he can usually have it in a few days. Great small business guy and very nice and knowledgable about the industry! He also stocks the high density pvc board that I use for transoms and other areas like on the deck where a trolling motor will go, pads for bow/stern eyes, etc...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Carbon core is is the reborn name of nida core. Nida core was based out of FL (I think the port lucy or stuart area)

There is another one, polyumac. Based in Hialeah and a distributor in Lakeland.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh yeah, don’t bother trying the website! Here is the number...
(813) 877-6667


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Great to know. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Carbon core is is the reborn name of nida core. Nida core was based out of FL (I think the port lucy or stuart area)
> 
> There is another one, polyumac. Based in Hialeah and a distributor in Lakeland.


 If you go to Composite One in Lakeland, who I think you are referring to, and you don't want to order a full case, and have a business account, they will turn you away. They will actually refer you to Jess at Fiberglass Discount Store.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They must not like you. I've never been told this and have bought anything I needed by the sheet (nothing less than a sheet) and as recently as May 16th.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You got lucky. They will only sell specific items by the sheet if they have an open box from a previous order. Jesus buys from them, and others, and sells to the public for just about the same price somehow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> You got lucky. They will only sell specific items by the sheet if they have an open box from a previous order. Jesus buys from them, and others, and sells to the public for just about the same price somehow.


Cheaper in most instances, at least for me


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Johnsons paste wax is much much easier to use on wood, and you dont need to clean between coats.


Any reason you couldn't use Gulf wax? Seems like it would be quick as hell to just rub all over, and be done.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RJTaylor said:


> Any reason you couldn't use Gulf wax? Seems like it would be quick as hell to just rub all over, and be done.


Gulf wax is pretty chunky and without rubbing real hard to build up some heat you would be left with some dry spots and that would be difficult to remove the product. Same for 100% carnuba wax - although carnuba is the best wax you can get it requires tremendous elbow grease.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> I am a huge fan of divinycell, however I did some test panels with both of them and CC blew divinycell out of the water. I will never go back to divinycell.



Where did you source it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2019)

trekker said:


> Where did you source it?


Direct!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Glasses and cored.. will clean up all the glass and finish the final layer tomorrow


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

R♥T

Isn't that cute


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Luckily for me Travis needs an ac in his house and that's what I do and I need (another boat) and that's what he does so it was a no brainier. In all seriousness he's ahead of schedule and sends me photos of all the progress anyone looking for a custom build should contact him.


That Gladesman not fitting your styrofoam fishing?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Travis when did you start this build? It looks like you are moving at fast pace. It’s looking great! What’s your layup schedule? Was it just one layer of 1208 on the outside?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonny said:


> That Gladesman not fitting your styrofoam fishing?


No the gladesman is a fun little boat just saw the opportunity to do some bartering probably keep the gladesman also it gets in tight creeks in the glades.


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

You must be putting in the late night hours. All this afternoon rain is really becoming a pain. Let's hope for a dry weekend. Looking good.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Gulf wax is pretty chunky and without rubbing real hard to build up some heat you would be left with some dry spots and that would be difficult to remove the product. Same for 100% carnuba wax - although carnuba is the best wax you can get it requires tremendous elbow grease.


Gotcha, and thanks.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Not too bad I guess for someone who doesn’t know how to lay glass!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Not bad at all! Keep tryin though, you get it one day!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks!! I’m trying to be like you!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> Thanks!! I’m trying to be like you!!


Just slow down then lol!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I have a 3 month commitment not 3 years!! Haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

I didn’t say stop gheeze!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You backyard builders crack me up! By the way when your done glassing I need a babysitter.


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

makin moves said:


> You backyard builders crack me up! By the way when your done glassing I need a babysitter.


I hope that was a joke and you not just being a great BIG D!CK!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Chris Beutel said:


> I hope that was a joke and you not just being a great BIG D!CK!


If you read the hb thread then you would definitely know it was a joke.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Glad you got it Boatbrains! I was the one giving you and Travis the respect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Barbs_deep said:


> Ya my neighbor Rodney builds boats too, he’ll also fix your carburetor and babysit your kids for $40.





makin moves said:


> If you read the hb thread then you would definitely know it was a joke.


He was just quoting Barbs...

And don’t do it, it’s just another Hells bay thread full throttle derail


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

And funny as hell, btw!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Ya know Travis, as my work day grinds to an end I couldn’t help but think...

If we pull together, go in debt up to our ears, build a nice big shop with a store front, spend a fortune on advertising and attorneys, hire a bunch of those 18yr olds, maybe hire a nice model or two, get real cocky, tell a bunch of tails, charge $50-60k for our skiffs... maybe, just maybe some of these folks will take us seriously!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@Chris Beutel has one of my skiffs. I hope he is enjoying it. He has had it for probably a year and a half. I welcome his opinion on it. I also welcome his opinion of what he thinks could be done better on it. 

At the end of the day we are human. We will make mistakes. It may be a mistake we never see or it doesn’t cause an issue in the skiff for 20 years. The thing that makes a difference is if you are a man of your word and fix it or not. 


@Boatbrains i could just throw the skiff mold in my garage, throw some plastic bags on it with tape. Advertise as vacuum bag. 90% of the people on this forum wouldn’t know the difference. I’ll even use my vacuum for my food saver. It’s the best.. 


And it’s also funny that a boat company down south who wanted my CF, they wanted it for a plug. Imagine that... they also wanted me to build a plug for a bay boat.

We could always go buy Harry’s mold since it’s such a proven design and backyard build them..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> @Chris Beutel has one of my skiffs. I hope he is enjoying it. He has had it for probably a year and a half. I welcome his opinion on it. I also welcome his opinion of what he thinks could be done better on it.
> 
> At the end of the day we are human. We will make mistakes. It may be a mistake we never see or it doesn’t cause an issue in the skiff for 20 years. The thing that makes a difference is if you are a man of your word and fix it or not.
> 
> ...


Almost did buy Harry’s molds lol! Funny how your work is good enough someone wants to pop tooling from it but not good enough to buy a skiff, WTF?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Travis you got any links or pics of your other builds?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@jonny did you ever send me pictures of your builds?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

How would you guys say a conchfish compares to a whip?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I have never poled a Whipray.. I have had others who have been in the Whipray a lot. Some have said it’s a world of difference and some say only minor.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Travis Smith said:


> @jonny did you ever send me pictures of your builds?


I'm saving my latest for when I am done. BoatBrains makes me look slow. But I am gonna do a photo dump all in one week start to finish. To make it look like I'm faster than you.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

“Almost did buy Harry’s molds lol!”
@Boatbrains. James I for one am very glad you did not buy Harry’s molds and went with your own design!! I am very excited to see it, you guys keep up all the good work. 
I think what you guys do is amazing and admire it, although I am a carpenter by trade it’s not something I would attempt, just time and quality converts for me. I think chris Morejohn doesn’t give himself enough credit assuming anyone can build their own skiff, he is somewhat of a boat/skiff building/design savant imo. 
I also understand why big companies have to charge more, rent on a building, liability, workers comp and unemployment taxes, personal property taxes the list goes on and on and any business owner who pays employees on the books knows this! A $20 hr employee costs a business a hell of a lot more than $20! You James and Travis are doing this on a smaller scale(for now) and that is why I believe you can offer a better or at least comparable product for less money!


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

makin moves said:


> If you read the HB thread then you would definitely know it was a joke.


I had a good morning laugh reading through the HB thread. Making Moves, I owe you an apology. That comment out of context is unfortunately what I see all the time. I've seen guys come in with a cooler of fish on a 14ft jon boat with smokey rough idling 2 stoker and empty cooler on $100,000 bay boat. I think it is awesome what Travis, Boat Brains and others are doing on this site. You can build one hell of a skiff in your backyard and save enough money to hire a babysitter every Friday for a date night with your lady.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> If we pull together, go in debt up to our ears, build a nice big shop with a store front, spend a fortune on advertising and attorneys, hire a bunch of those 18yr olds, maybe hire a nice model or two, get real cocky, tell a bunch of tails, charge $50-60k for our skiffs... maybe, just maybe some of these folks will take us seriously!


So are you going to be cocky before or after you file for bankruptcy?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I plan on winning the Florida Lottery, and then partner with James and Travis building boats until the money is gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

Battfisher said:


> I plan on winning the Florida Lottery, and then partner with James and Travis building boats until the money is gone.


Well Travis and I will sure help ya spend that imaginary money brother!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Do you have any transom pics?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Google has plenty.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Travis Smith said:


> Google has plenty.


Yours?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> If you go to Composite One in Lakeland, who I think you are referring to, and you don't want to order a full case, and have a business account, they will turn you away. They will actually refer you to Jess at Fiberglass Discount Store.


So Carbon Core is available from Composites One?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Last time I checked, yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2020)

It’s also available direct.


----------

